# Giving out Spec V lease?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

This may be a stupid question and if so I apologize. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about transfering a lease from one person to another and what all that would imply. I have an 03 Nissan Sentra Spec V with 25K miles and it runs excellently, but I have just gotten a promotion and make enough to finally get a 350Z like I've always wanted. However, I'm in a lease for my Spec for about two more years. So, my question is, can I transfer the lease to someone else? It would be advantageous for both parties as I see it. I would get out of my lease early and the person taking it over won't have to put any money down and will also take over with a year and 9 months worth of payments already paid off, right? So, if you live in IN and want a black Spec V for only 316 a month, message me!! Haha, any feedback on this would be appreciated! Thanks guys!
Fletch


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> This may be a stupid question and if so I apologize. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about transfering a lease from one person to another and what all that would imply. I have an 03 Nissan Sentra Spec V with 25K miles and it runs excellently, but I have just gotten a promotion and make enough to finally get a 350Z like I've always wanted. However, I'm in a lease for my Spec for about two more years. So, my question is, can I transfer the lease to someone else? It would be advantageous for both parties as I see it. I would get out of my lease early and the person taking it over won't have to put any money down and will also take over with a year and 9 months worth of payments already paid off, right? So, if you live in IN and want a black Spec V for only 316 a month, message me!! Haha, any feedback on this would be appreciated! Thanks guys!
> Fletch


Since you want another Nissan, I would suggest going back to your dealer and leting them know. Most of the time they will be more than happy that you want to trade up. Also they can answer all the questions you have about their lease, as they can be diffrent from state to state and car to car.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

we had a 2000 altima, and we wanted to go up to a pathfinder while in a lease. They did not offer any specials of any kind. If we wanted to get out of the Altima early, they wanted us to pay all for the remaining payments.

Seemed recockulous to me, as the lease was through Nissan. So, when the lease was up, the wife got the Volvo V70. Thanks, now I'm pissed off. I hate friggin leasing, and we are leasing that friggin Volvo. Just thinking about that car makes me mad.

Dammit!!!

Oh well.

Good luck getting out of that lease, either through the dealership or transferring it.


----------



## mysr20de (Aug 13, 2004)

this is why you buy, don't lease


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

First of all, leasing and buying are both equally good, depending on your position. I bought my first two cars and after about 3 years I always wanted to trade into something new (because I could never afford to buy a sports car like I truly wanted) and I always had negative equity. I now have a really nice car under warranty for the same amount of time as I had left to pay on my last car and for only 16 dollars more a month (and that's including the 1000 dollars worth of negative equity I had left over from my last car). The only thing is I'm impatient and want a 350Z now, since I can afford it. Leasing is an awesome option as long as you don't keep the car in the end and as long as you don't mind not modifying your car. There in lies the problem though. I want to modify my car and I also want a 350, so now I'm trying to transfer. Like the guy before last said, they won't let you trade out of a lease until you're about 10 payments or less away from being done, because no car you will trade it in on can carry the negative equity of all those left over payments. So, transferring the lease seems the best to me, but has anyone ever done this before? Advice would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

leasing can be a great thing, depending on your situation. if your one of those people that wants a new car every 2 years, just lease. if you want a fast/modified car, buy it
or, if you own your own business, lease  my bro in law just got a new 2005 Subaru Legacy GT (very fun car to drive, considering its a wagon)...and hes leasing. because he owns his own business (architecture firm if anyone needs architecture work)....he can write his lease off as a business expense (technically, its a company car)...so technically, hes driving the subie free (its taken out of his businesses taxes)


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I had a three year lease on my 01 Pathfinder and needed a van. Nissan took the Pathfinder back after 1.5yr and I put 0 down on the 02 Spec (finaced with plans to mod the crap outta it). I lost the $5K(CAD) I put down on the Pathfinder and a few acc's I paid for.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

so, what about the van?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

lease = no modifications of any kind
buy = all the modifications you can dream of!


----------

